# CaribSea Flora Max vs. Eco-Complete



## bradleyheathhays (Oct 19, 2011)

What's the difference between these two? Both of these are made by CaribSea and are called 'Planted Aquarium Substrate.'

Their description for Eco-Complete is considerably longer vs. Flora Max.

Eco-Complete is described as eliminating the need for laterite supplement while Flora Max is described as reducing the need for laterite.

Eco-Complete is described as rich volcanic soil containing many micronutrients as well as being 'live' helping to convert fish waste into plant food, as well as 'Now Containing Floraspore.' Flora Max lacks any such descriptions.

Sounds like I need to go with the Eco-Complete?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes. Flora Max is the cheap cousin of Eco Complete.

If you want REALLY good stuff, look into ADA Aquasoil, or do a Walstad dirted tank.


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

I found Eco-Complete to be a very good plant substrate. The bacteria help if you're setting up a new tank.


----------

